# Does anyone know what "cnmss" is? (RESOLVED)



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Grettings All,

This one is no big deal...more like a pest.

In the last few days, when I first boot up (or reboot) I receive the dread "Error Message" box on the desktop after Windows® has finished its start up.

The "error" is that it cannot find a "cnmss module"... I googled for it; been to Microsoft® Support Pages; run *sfc /scannow*, but all to no avail.

Google only bought up an obscure result concerning a Canon™iP1000 printer..which I do not have...my printer is a Canon™PIXMA iP4200.

So just to eliminate the printer, I uninstalled and reinstalled it from scratch.
After reading the info, it looks totally unrelated to this particular issue; hence, I am now in your hands to help rid the system of this pesky critter. :grin:

Unfortunately, last weekend was a major 'cleanout' and I removed the excess 'Restore Points'...the ones that have been created during this week do not help at all, as they all have this error message.

I meticulously run AVG Professional Internet Security Suite scans on a daily basis, and they all come up clean, so do the other programs in 'my arsenel'.

There are no problems with the operation of the computer, just this inconvenience at start up.

Any one got any ideas?

Kind Regards,


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone know what "cnmss" is?*

all i could come up with was canon or spyware related


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone know what "cnmss" is?*

Open the System Configuration Utility and look in the Startup tab for anything related to this "cnmss module".


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone know what "cnmss" is?*

I know you were in Paris. You haven't been falsely claiming french military social security have you? :laugh: 

CNMSS - Caisse Nationale Militaire de Sécurité Sociale [informations sur le régime, présentation de la caisse, organigramme, données


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

*Some Ideas*

Run a Text Search on "My Computer" for "CNMSS" and see what (and where) pops up.

Use RegSeeker and run it's search function on your Registry for "CNMSS".

That might give you some leads.


----------



## donie (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone know what "cnmss" is?*

http://www.itesoft.co.uk/?sol-electronic-document-management

I was just browsing around and wondered if you use this sort of software.
Like yourself i cant find a lot of info on it i found this on msn hope it helps


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone know what "cnmss" is?*



> *dai*...all i could come up with was canon or spyware related


_That's what I found as well_



> *Geekgirl* Open the System Configuration Utility and look in the Startup tab for anything related to this "cnmss module".


_TJ you are Brilliant!!! ray: 
Your 'lead' gave me the source of the 'pesky critter' 
Evidently it did have an entry related to "Canon cnmss" in the startups tab.
I just cancelled it from starting, and the problem is SOLVED!!

Thanks to both you and *dai* all is well again (until the next time it decides to act-up again I suppose. :grin

Its interesting that it became apparent; the only thing that I did do to the printer (prior to the "safety sake" uninstall and reinstall) was to change the ink cartridges. Perhaps this was the cause...the moral of this story is that next time the cartridges are due for replacement, I will ensure that nothing pertaining to it is in the startups.
Just for information, I only have the VTTimer (graphics) and AVG in the startups.

THANK YOU!!!

Sincerest Regards,_

* P.S:*

I shall be investigating this with Canon® and will report my findings.

You may Close this thread now.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Call upon us anytime Dave :grin: 

Glad you got it resolved


----------

